# candle gel



## Bbe (Oct 2, 2005)

I am looking for the recipe you can make at home for the gel candle. I had it and lost it. I want to make some and use baby food jars for gifts for day care and teachers. you can make them smell like any thing and add shells and flowers to them to make them look real pretty. Any help would be great. Thanks ahead ..;..


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

you mean to make the gel wax? If so, I don't think you can actually make real gel wax at home. It's mineral oil that has a polymer added to it which has a VERY narrow flashpoint. darn dangerous. It's a patented process which makes the recipe a problem 

now...I suppose you could make something that resembles gelwax.....maybe parrafin with a LOT of petroleum jelly or mineral oil added to make it soupy. That would really lower the flash point tho. maybe.....

good luck. hope you fine something you can use!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

If you really want to make your own gel wax to make gel candles.............
http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/gelcandlescand_scqi.htm

But I think you'll find it easier to just purchase ready made gel wax at a craft store or online, and melting that down to make your candles. But, some folks like to make everything from scratch.

I do remember sometime back seeing something about Knox gelatin and liquid poupouri to make a gel candle. But these didn't burn as a candle, they needed a heat source to melt and release any scent you added to it. Say like putting it on a stove, the heat from the stove would melt it and scent the air, kind of like a gel air freshner, more then a candle.


.


----------

